# Do you need fans on 24 hours per day?



## groot (Feb 28, 2015)

I have regular home use/oscillating fans in both my veg and flower rooms.  They all seem to be doing very well.  But I have begun to wonder...do I really need to have them running during the lights off cycles?  Is it a waste of electricity?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2015)

I run my fans 24/7.
Helps with bugs and powder mildew.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, keeps those roots strong and working to strengthen the plant. :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2015)

My fans are running 24/7.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2015)

I run my fans 24/7 as well.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 28, 2015)

Most everyone runs fans 24/7. They do so much to help the room.

During the day, they help to even out temperatures and prevent overheating. At night when the plants transpire a lot of moisture they help to preclude mold.

Also mentioned, it build strong main stems.

It also helps to distribute and mix the air that comes in from your intake.

It's all good and no bad. Well, there is wind burn but it's not very common.

Air exchange and movement is good.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 28, 2015)

Its really not an option imo, its a must. Shutting down fans is just asking for trouble. And their power use would barely be noticable.


----------



## groot (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm such a poopdisturber hahaha... I leave my ventilation going 24/7 but I turn off my oscillating fans when it's dark. I know they are not people but it just seems cruel to me to exercise them when they're trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 28, 2015)

its not the cruel part bud, its the death to all your hard work from pm, bugs, ect.
point the fans to ceiling and away from plant but imo, keep them going.
you need a breeze, even more so in smaller tents....


----------



## groot (Mar 1, 2015)

I understand sopappy...I didnt want them to get cold!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I'm such a poopdisturber hahaha... I leave my ventilation going 24/7 but I turn off my oscillating fans when it's dark. I know they are not people but it just seems cruel to me to exercise them when they're trying to get some sleep.


 
LOL--having an oscillating fan on is not "exercise".  The oscillating fan is meant to simulate the wind.  The wind does not quit blowing at night.  Ergo, run your oscillating fan at night also.  The oscillating fan should have nothing at all to do with whether or not they get cold--it simply moves the existing air in the space around.  The exhaust fan is the one that would be bringing in cold air, if anything is.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

It is pretty easy to get dead pockets of air in your tents if you don't keep the air moving. Especially in a smaller tent or one that is full of plants.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--having an oscillating fan on is not "exercise".  The oscillating fan is meant to simulate the wind.  The wind does not quit blowing at night.  Ergo, run your oscillating fan at night also.  The oscillating fan should have nothing at all to do with whether or not they get cold--it simply moves the existing air in the space around.  The exhaust fan is the one that would be bringing in cold air, if anything is.



Oh goodie, I love mixing it up with the goddess! Hi THG
Of course an oscillating fan is exercise, it blows on the plant and she sways building a stronger stem. I can't argue about the wind not blowing at night though, I'll have to concede that.

I think the OP was thinking along the lines of a fan cooling you off on a hot day. Sort of applicable because we both transpire.

I do see them droop when the lights are out and just feel a 6 hour break is well deserved... then again, looking at my present grow, I would not listen to me  I also make up for the 6 hours rest by smacking them around for awhile when the lights come on again. Great stress reliever too if they are not performing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2015)

No, "wind" is not exercise, it is just air moving around.  While you may "feel" that a 6 hour break is "well deserved", this is not supported by science.  Cannabis does not need a rest period and will grow all the time the lights are on.  Giving them a rest period can and often does cause excessive stretch without any accompanying growing tip development (future bud sites).  This is not a desirable thing and vegging 24/7 will help control stretch and ultimately result in bushier plants that yield more.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, "wind" is not exercise, it is just air moving around.  While you may "feel" that a 6 hour break is "well deserved", this is not supported by science.  Cannabis does not need a rest period and will grow all the time the lights are on.  Giving them a rest period can and often does cause excessive stretch without any accompanying growing tip development (future bud sites).  This is not a desirable thing and vegging 24/7 will help control stretch and ultimately result in bushier plants that yield more.



Science. Darn. 
7/24 sure would make controlling temperatures easier, and controlling stretch, yes,of course, I missed that...  okay, okay, I'm convinced. 
That's 3 for 3 for you!
1) rapid rooters
2) T5 cooling
3) 24/7 in veg

PS I don't want to hijack this thread, if you have the time and inclination, please check out my grow re my pending DWC attempt. I'm fuzzy over what I could grow under those LEDs which would answer my RDWC vs DWC dilemma -thanks


----------



## groot (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, I'm convinced too!  Fans will continue on 24/7


----------



## sopappy (Mar 1, 2015)

She often straightens me out. I just go stand in the corner of my grow room for awhile and think about what I've done. What about the light? Leaving them on all the time too? I was always uncomfortable with that one but I'm doing it now too. I think we're just too sensitive, Groot.


----------



## groot (Mar 1, 2015)

I started with lights on in veg 24/7, but someone convinced me to go 18/6....I think they did better 24/7 so I will probably go back.  I am a worry-wart, overly analytical.  Sopappy, I am learning to laugh at myself.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 1, 2015)

groot said:


> I started with lights on in veg 24/7, but someone convinced me to go 18/6....I think they did better 24/7 so I will probably go back.  I am a worry-wart, overly analytical.  Sopappy, I am learning to laugh at myself.



I fall prey to that myself; that's why I started that stooopid Mythbuster's thread. There are many contradictions and different ways of doing things.
But the grow threads are the way to go here. I've seen some real battles on some of these forums but you won't find that here. Diamond in the rough, this place.


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 1, 2015)

Running the fan 24 hr will cause the plant to " breathe " more basically exhaling more water. I think that is good as in a soil grow it is more oppertunities to fertilze. Hydronics I don't know.
  I used to use a 36" fan in a bedroom growroom long ago. The plants always had strong stems. When you walked in there it was like being on the wide open prairie but it helped keep on a 4 day watering/feeding schedule. That's hard to do wiithout a fan.
   For veg. forget all that nonsense. Get rid of the timer and leave lights on 24 hrs. The plants will grow that much better.
  Yes the goddess will keep you right. Reaming you out as needed. I have limped back to my corner walking like a cowboy with hemhroids after a long day in the saddle but she knows what.she speaks of and I respect that.you seem like a nice lady though maybe we could do lunch sometime. Do you like Cracker Barrel? Just don't tell my wife.
 Ok enough sucking up for now. High Goddess!


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2015)

As far as light times... I run 18/6 for the first month because the night cycle promotes root and stem growth. The second month I run 24/0 because the roots are established and veg cycle does much better on 24/7. Then obviously 12/12 for flower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

> Yes the goddess will keep you right. Reaming you out as needed. I have limped back to my corner walking like a cowboy with hemorrhoids after a long day in the saddle but she knows what.she speaks of and I respect that.you seem like a nice lady though maybe we could do lunch sometime. Do you like Cracker Barrel? Just don't tell my wife.
> Ok enough sucking up for now. High Goddess!



*Claps* Well said!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2015)

I just love you all!  Gunsmoke, I love Cracker Barrel....and I doubt that your wife would have much problem you lunching with me.  I am after all, an old lady with "kids" in their 40s and grandsons who are 21 and 18.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

I AM GROOT! Lol great name, I loved that movie!


----------



## groot (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks!  I saw the movie at least a month ago and still walk around daily saying I am Groot!  I'm ok with my "issues"


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey goddess!
  How about the 11th that is my birthday! My treat! I will no longer be a spring rooster at 56 yrs old married. 36 yrs with kids & grandchild also. Will you be in Indiana around then? Maybe we could go rollerskating or race gokarts afterwords. With all this snow I think the only way out for me would be to fly and I'm too paranoid for that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh darn, I cannot make Indiana on the 11th.  But rollerskating (I am better at ice skating) or go cart racing sounds fun.


----------



## cleanbuds (Mar 7, 2015)

Fans 24/7 because you have to

But for lights that is grower specific. 

Lights 18/6 provide the "Calvin cycle" which gives maximum growth, natural height, and spacing on the plant 

Lights 24/0 stunts growth because the plant doesn't have the requisite sugars to create more cellulose in the stalk. (Most home growers prefer this) 

Some people believe that by stunting growth you come out with a lower and bushier plant that receives more light and flowers more. Others believe that stunting growth causes the leaves to be too close together and that a natural height gives the spacing required for maximum light. 

I know this was about fans but when it comes to cycles usually people talk about lights


----------

